#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-14
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<inspiron> Καλημέρα!
<inspiron> Ψάχνω για κάνα "κέρατο" υπάρχει; :)
<kerato> ??
<kerato> yparxei alla psiloexw douleia
<kerato> grapse edw ti 8es kai an yparxei kapoios 8a se voh8hsei
<inspiron> Καλημέρα! Που να σου φέρω το μηχάνημα να μου το φτιάξεις;
<kerato> pou vriskesai? isws yparxei kapoio lug sthn polh sou
<kerato> (linux user group)
<inspiron> Βριλήσσια
<kerato> to hackerspace to ksereis?
<inspiron> Όχι
<kerato> https://www.hackerspace.gr/wiki/Main_Page
<inspiron> Με το αζημίωτο, έτσι;
<kerato> an to pas ekei kapoio apo ta paidia 8a sto ftiaksei
<kerato> xwris lefta ennoeitai
<inspiron> Δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Όταν είδα πόσο πουλάνε την άδεια για Γουίν 7 ΟΕΜ αποφάσισα να τα ξοδέψω σε Λίνουξ
<kerato> https://www.hackerspace.gr/wiki/Visitor_Advice
<kerato> mia allh idea einai na to fereis mazi se kapoio meeting tou ubuntu-gr
<kerato> kapoio release party h whatever
<inspiron> Ευχαριστώ φίλε. Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω επαφή με το ΧάκερΣπέις
<kerato> ok
<Black_Horseman> hola
<LoganL> Γεια σας έχω πρόβλημα με το openshot
<LoganL> δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω με τίποτα
<LoganL> έχω ακολουθήσει και κάποιες οδηγίες αλλα δεν
<LoganL> στο τερματικό λέει να κάνω μεσω python
<LoganL> import mlt
<LoganL>  mlt.Factory().init()
<LoganL> το έκανα και πάλι δεν
<LoganL> αυτά :)
<LoganL> κάθε βοήθεια θεμιτή
<LoganL> (μέχρι χθες το βράδυ ήταν οκ)
<LoganL> το βρήκα
<LoganL> rm ~/.openshot ~/.openshot_backup
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-15
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<hackerspace-guy> hello
<hackerspace-guy> kerato eisai ekei?
<hackerspace-guy> anyway: gia olous:
<hackerspace-guy> Eimai apo hackerspace.gr
<hikiko> eyge
<hackerspace-guy> Pernun teleytaia diaforoi typoi tilefwno sto space kai zitane support gia Ubuntu
<hackerspace-guy> kai lene oti tus stelnete eseis
<hackerspace-guy> guess what, then kanume support :)
<hikiko> ti trolls
<hikiko> emeis de 8a stelname pote kanenan sto hackerspace
<hikiko> afou oute emeis den patame
<hackerspace-guy> evgenika sas lew na to stamatisete, thanks :)
<hikiko> hackerspace-guy: mipos auti einai mia sugkalummeni prospa8eia
<hikiko> na diafimiseis to hackerspace?
<hikiko> ksereis edw
<hikiko> den einai kanali diafimisewn
<hikiko> einai support group
<hikiko> an xreiazesai support na ksereis
<hikiko> kanoume k gia ubuntu k genikotero
<hackerspace-guy> hikiko kali trolia palikari mu alla exume buxtisei
<hikiko> group therapy
<hikiko> kakos
<hikiko> ama mpoyxtisate
<hackerspace-guy> anyways, ta eipame.
<kerato> milas eks onomatos olwn diladi?
<hikiko> na pate stin eksoxi
<hikiko> oxi sta hackerspaces
<hikiko> eks onomatos olon ektos apo sena palikari mu kerato
<kerato> right
<hikiko> koitakse
<hikiko> to hackerspace
<hikiko> einai ena megalo organisation
<hikiko> pou profanws den mporei na ekproswpi8ei
<hikiko> apo enan mono guy
<hikiko> px ton hackerspace-guy
<hikiko> alla auto den empodizei kanenan guy
<hikiko> oute to hackerspace-guy
<hikiko> na zitisei support eksonomatos tou hackerspace
<hackerspace-guy> kerato an 8es na milisume xwris trolies typou hikiko borume
<hikiko> kerato: an pali de 8es
<hikiko> k auto to mporoume
<hikiko> to pan einai na xeis epiloges
<kerato> dude den exoume tipota na poume, ama 8es boh8azsa ama de 8es afhneis na to kanei kapoios allos
<kerato> either way , mh me kaneis highlight giati exw douleia
<hackerspace-guy> kerato an eisai stin discuss ml tu hsgr 3ereis ti ennow
<hackerspace-guy> support sto mail@hsgr kai se tilefwno den protrepume pote
<kerato> ok 8a frontisw na graftw
<kerato> in fact paw amesws twra
<hackerspace-guy> :) ti kala :)
<Ooga_Booga> ψιτ
<hikiko> yassou Ooga_Booga
<Ooga_Booga> yassas
<Ooga_Booga> yassou hikiko
<hikiko> ti kaneis ?
<Ooga_Booga> kala hmouna
<Ooga_Booga> eseis
<hikiko> edw exoume enan hacker pou diamarturetai
<Ooga_Booga> ox
<hikiko> egw prospa8w na meinw ksupnia Ooga_Booga
<Ooga_Booga> gia pio logo diamarturetai?
<hikiko> ton pire til leei o kerato
<hikiko> k tou lege gia to ubuntu tou
<hikiko> alla isws na min itan k o kerato
<hikiko> mila polu mperdemena o user hackerspace-guy
<hikiko> den bgazoume akri
<hikiko> sxedon paralirei
<Junka> BS
<Ooga_Booga> den einai tpt
<Junka> *coughs*
<Ooga_Booga> 8a tou perasei
<hackerspace-guy> hikiko exeis ore3ules e? den su edwse kalo project o Mark?
<hikiko> !
<hikiko> ema8es to google stalking?
<hikiko> euge
<Ooga_Booga> rofl
<hackerspace-guy> an perimename tin google... tha eimastan Canonical
<hikiko> exeis dikio
<hikiko> ama 8es na sai swstos hacker
<hikiko> den perimeneis kanenan
<hikiko> pas sto hackerspace
<hikiko> kleineis to til
<hikiko> (min parei k kanenas gia support tilefwnitries eimaste?)
<hikiko> k spas kwdikous sto facebook
<hikiko> right?
<hikiko> :D
<hackerspace-guy> (e tin dulia tis "koinotitas tu ubuntu" 8a kanume?)
<hackerspace-guy> (min sas parume kai tin dulia re pedia)
<hikiko> i douleia tis koinotitas ein gia ta fan boys, tous hackers klp :)
<hackerspace-guy> kai girls parakalw... ade.. sexistria :)
<hikiko> LOL
<hikiko> poios mlks eisai? :p
<hikiko> trolololol
<hikiko> anywayz
<hackerspace-guy> kai giati oxi mlksmeni prklw? oloi san kai esena eimaste? hide and seek?
<hikiko> hide and seek me to full name sou
<hikiko> den ein k polu apotelesmatiko
<hikiko> ektos an etsi kanete hackies sto hackerspace
<hackerspace-guy> eipame.. eimaste hacker
<hikiko> tyflomyga like
<hackerspace-guy> na su pw re sy hikiko... ellada eisai? gt den se exume petixei kai pu8ena...
<hikiko> exw aparni8ei ta egkwsmia hackerspace-guy
<hikiko> eimai se kapoia xwra tis eu pantws
<hikiko> mporeis na tis psakseis oles
<hackerspace-guy> krima... na min xerodai tetoio troll ta eggosmia
<hikiko> pairnw metra
<hikiko> asfaleias
<hackerspace-guy> 8a boruses na kaneis kariera
<Ooga_Booga> tsss hikiko stin peftei
<hikiko> kanw elaxistes dimosies emfaniseis
<hackerspace-guy> logiko... kai egw liges 8a ekana stin 8esi su
<hikiko> true
<hackerspace-guy> 8a drepomuna gia to pu duleyw klp
<hikiko> eimai sigouri :D
<hikiko> eisai ntropalos typos hackerspace-guy?
<hackerspace-guy> an eimun esy 8a eimun
<hikiko> maybe :)
<hackerspace-guy> oh.. been there done that
<Junka> clone detected
<kerato> nick /headl3ss
<kerato> oops
<seaman_2nd_class> geiaa
<hikiko> yassou seaman_2nd_class
<hikiko> ti kaneiss
<seaman_2nd_class> miso eimai busy
<seaman_2nd_class> kanw dialeima
<seaman_2nd_class> es
<seaman_2nd_class> esu
<hikiko> mas afise
<hikiko> :(
<hikiko> egw perimenw na perasei kana 15'
<hikiko> k na fugw
<hikiko> kourasi
<hikiko> 8elw na zzz
<Ooga_Booga> kerato
<Ooga_Booga> h3adl3ss
<Ooga_Booga> pou zhtame edw na kanoun cloak to host?
<hikiko> ti einai to cloack?
<hikiko> po se 4' 8a prp na sikw8w :/
<hikiko> :p
<Ooga_Booga> na min fenete to host mou
<Junka> ppp-94-66-6-181.home.otenet.gr
<Junka> ppp-94-66-6-181.home.otenet.gr
<Junka> ppp-94-66-6-181.home.otenet.gr
<Junka> ppp-94-66-6-181.home.otenet.gr
<Junka> ppp-94-66-6-181.home.otenet.gr
<Junka> kompleksara
<Junka> :3
<Ooga_Booga> kompleksara leei o allos
<Ooga_Booga> (~user@unaffiliated/junka) diplo kompleksara
<Junka> eisai mia ziliara kompleksara telika :3
<Ooga_Booga> sure
<hikiko> Ooga_Booga: se kapoion eleges
<hikiko> alla de 8umamai
<hikiko> se ena nick
<hikiko> to zitouses
<Ooga_Booga> ti prama?
<hikiko> to cloack
<Ooga_Booga> pote?
<Ooga_Booga> sto grnet?
<hikiko> otan to kana
<hikiko> aaa
<Ooga_Booga> ekei einai giouftoi
<hikiko> sto grnet de mporeis
<hikiko> mono an eisai oper
<hikiko> efuga
<hikiko> ta leme
<Ooga_Booga> bye
<Ooga_Booga> junkie
<Ooga_Booga> pou zhtame vhost sto freenode?
<Junka> #freenode
<Ooga_Booga> zliarhs
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2278-1: file vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2278-1/> || USN-2277-1: Libav vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2277-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-16
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
 * Ooga_Booga .
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2279-1: Transmission vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2279-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2280-1: MiniUPnPc vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2280-1/>
<Black_Horseman> hola
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-17
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2289-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2289-1/> || USN-2288-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2288-1/> || USN-2287-1: Linux kernel (Saucy HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2287-1/> || USN-2286-1: Linux kernel (Raring HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2286-1/> || USN-2285-1: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerabi
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2290-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2290-1/>
<boithia> einai kanis edw ?
<kerato> pesto
<boithia> se intel graphika o odhgos ths intel kani tipote? moy bgazi pinaka elegxoy klp ?
<kerato> ti pinaka
<kerato> gia na dialegeis analysh kai tetoia?
<boithia> opws h amd i i nvidia
<kerato> exei ena generic
<boithia> pws xerw an exei egatastathei swsta o odhgos ?
<kerato> ama valeis sto search tou dash "screens" 8a sto vgalei
<kerato> alliws vale kanena frontend tou xrandr
<kerato> dwse glxinfo
<kerato> glxinfo |grep -i rendering
<boithia> den moy ton evgaze
<boithia> kathisterei na ekkinhsei to ubuntu otan ton anoigw
<boithia> ti mporw na kanw ?
<kerato> poso ka8ysterei diladi
<boithia> ligi
<kerato> den eisai poly safhs
<kerato> paliotera me to paradosiako init system h me to upstart 8asoulega na deis to log toy bootchart
<kerato> twra me to systemd rikse mia matia edw
<kerato> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Improve_boot_performance
<kerato> an usareis systemd diladi
<boithia> exei kanis kamia idea pws tha trexw cubase i kontakt me wine
<kerato> aei kala paw na kanw kamia douleia ta leme
<voithia> ubuntu 14.04 64bit se mac mini ......... sernete .....sxedon kammia efarmogh den antapokrinete an tyxon exw mia anoikth kathisterisi ........pisteyw pws exei na kanei me ton disko
<voithia> sernete les kai ton egatestisa se 800mhz cyrix
<voithia> eno to live poy to etrexa apto flasaki pigene poly kala
<voithia> kapoio bug me tin prosvasi ston skliro ypotheto
<voithia> den mporei na paei toso xalia den ginete
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2291-1: MySQL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2291-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2292-1: LWP::Protocol::https vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2292-1/>
<Junka> ZOMG HTTPS :O
<kerato_> psyxraimia Junka
<kerato_> OLA THA PANE KALA
<Ooga_Booga> -.-
<kerato_> xD
<Black_Horseman> meres
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-18
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
<Ooga_Booga> yo
<Black_Horseman> Hell -o
<faraw> καλησπεεεεεεερεες
<faraw> ειναι κανεις εδω?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-19
<lias> καλημερααα
<Ooga_Booga> hi
<Black_Horseman> Hell -o
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-20
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<themhz> kalhmera
<Ooga_Booga> YO
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Το Ubuntu One ΚΑΤΑΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=315321#p315321>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-13
<OTrelosXhmikos91> kalhmera paidia :D
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-14
<Black_Horseman> hola
<salih-emin> hola
<Leo__> \nick Lion
<Euaki> Δεν έχω τίποτα στη βάση δεδομένων μου σχετικά με nick Lion . Βοήθησε με να μάθω περισσότερα!
<kerato> unix slash /
<Leo__> Καλησπέρα, έχω κολλήσει στο πως μπορώ να κατεβάζω ένα .zip αρχείο από μια σελίδα μέσο του τερματικού
<Leo__> προσπαθώ με τις εντολές wget & curl , αλλά δε τα καταφέρνω.. :( Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε;
<kerato> pou akrivs exeis kolhsei
<kerato> akrivws
<Leo__> δε μου το κατεβάζει, ή το κατεβάζει κάτι και μετά δε μπορώ να το ανοίξω διότι λέει πως είναι κατεστραμένο
<Leo__> ή τέλος πάντων όχι σωστό..
<kerato> apo hhtp?
<kerato> http
<kerato> nystazw mallon, oti nanai grafw
<Leo__> μην αγχώνεσαι καταλαβαίνω ;)
<Leo__> ναι από http
<Leo__> βασικά από αυτό το site : http://www.small-industry.com/
<Leo__> πες πως θέλω να κατεβάσω αυτόν τον υπότιτλο : http://www.small-industry.com/download-sfc33eb63e2.html
<kerato> na dw
<Leo__> βασικά κάτι πρέπει να παίζει με αυτό το site κιόλας
<Leo__> διότι τα download links των υποτίτλων αλλάζουν κάθε φορά
<Leo__> ανά κάποιο χρόνο, ανά χρήστη..δε ξέρω αλλά αλλάζουν
<Leo__> μόλις π.χ. κατέβασα από εδώ έναν υπότιτλο : www.small-industry.com/getSub-tkMTQzNjg3ODYwNTMwMzQ5MzQyNTEyODcyNDE3ODM=.html
<Leo__> σε εσάς τώρα δε θα σας βγάζει να αποθηκεύσετε κατευθείαν τον υπότιτλο θα σας πετάει πάλι ένα βήμα πίσω
<kerato> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<kerato> 2015-07-14 16:10:30 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<kerato> mou vgazei error
<Leo__> ώστε να πατήσετε ξανά το "Download Now"  και να σας πάει σε μια αντίστοιχη ΝΕΑ σελίδα όπου θα κατέβει το αρχείο
<Leo__> και εμένα ακριβώς το ίδιο error μου βγάζει
<Leo__> ;)
<Leo__> επίσης από ακριβώς αυτό το link κατεβαίνει ο υπότιτλος : http://www.small-industry.com/smp/tmp/3493425_the-loft-2014-bdrip-x264-infamous-evo_39757.zip
<Leo__> και αυτό ισχύει για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα
<Leo__> επίσης
<Leo__> kerato: είναι ενδιαφέρον ε; ^_^
<kerato> e daks profanws to http request gia na perasei 8elei kai kapoia alla info pou den ta dinei to wget
<kerato> cookies headers h kserwgwti
<kerato> h mporei na tsekarei ton user agent
<kerato> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/139698/why-would-curl-and-wget-result-in-a-403-forbidden
<Leo__> α! ναι αυτό με το user agent ξέχασα να το αναφέρω
<Leo__> μόνο με user againt μου κατεβάζει κάτι.. αλλά αυτό που κατεβάζει δεν είναι σωστό..
<Leo__> νομίζω έχω καταλάβει και κάτι ακόμη..  μισό να σου εξηγήσω..
<Leo__> συγνώμη λιογ
<Leo__> απλώς προσπαθώ να γράψω σωστά και να μην σου πω κάτι λάθος..
<Leo__> kerato:  είσαι εδώ ;
<Leo__> http://pastebin.com/ZnGp7Ttt
<Leo__> kerato:  σε αυτό εξηγώ τι κατάλαβα πως γίνεται..
<Leo__> και τώρα ένα ερώτημα που μου έρχεται κυρίως.. είναι
<Leo__> πως μπορώ να πω με κάποια εντολή του linux ( π.χ. wget ) πάρε κάποιο link από το οποίο θέλω να κατεβάσει κάτι..
<Leo__> αλλά ΠΕΡΊΜΕΝΕ μέχρι να σου έρθει ένα άλλο link.. όπου από αυτό θέλω να κατεβάσεις..
<Leo__> σε αυτό το περίμενε θα του έρθει το link *.zip ;)
<Leo__> ενώ στο link που μπαίνει για να κατεβάσει, θα είναι σε *.html
<alexpag> kalispera exete problima me ton flash player se firefox 39?
<alexpag> https://blocklist.addons.mozilla.org/el/firefox/blocked/p948
<alexpag> http://www.ghacks.net/2015/07/14/mozilla-blocks-all-versions-of-adobe-flash-in-firefox/
<Leo__> Μπορώ με την εντολή wget να περιμένω κάποια δευτερόλεπτα
<Leo__> ώστε να πάρω τον σύνδεσμο λήψης και από αυτόν μετά να κατεβάσω ένα αρχείο;
<tret>  poion ypotitlo thes apo olous?
<Leo__> tret: ορίστε;
<Leo__> έστω τον πρώτο
<tret> den ginetai na katevaseis ta panta me to wget
<tret> merika links den katevainoun
<Leo__> το θέμα δεν είναι και ποιον θέλω.. αλλά πως θα κατεβάσω κάποιον από εκεί..
<Leo__> εδώ αναφέρω ότι διαπίστωσα : http://pastebin.com/ZnGp7Ttt
<Leo__> σύμφωνα με αυτά που λέω... εκεί κατεβαίνουν ή όχι ;
<Leo__> και περισσότερο το θέμα ίσος είναι, 1 -  Ποια εντολή να χρησιμοποιήσω 2 -  με ποια διαμόρφωση ώστε να καταφέρει κάτι τέτοιο
<Leo__> με εκνευρίζει το γεγονός πως δε ξέρω και πως να το ψάξω τώρα.. αλλά δε νομίζω να μην γίνεται.. να από το firefox πως γίνεται;
<Leo__> πως ο fitefox "ανιχνεύει " το "νέο" link με το αρχείο και με ρωτάει αν θέλω να το κατεβάσω.. ;
<Leo__> αυτό δε μπορώ να το κάνω με κάποια εντολή;  Ποια είναι η άποψη σου φίλε ;  ( ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον )
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-15
<Tassos> Καλημέρα μαγκες :)
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<Tassos> ρε μάγκες έχω φάει γερό κόλλημα
<salih-emin> για πες
<Tassos> γίνεται μέσω τερματικού να κατεβάσω από ένα site ένα .zip αρχείο ;
<Tassos> το link όμως δεν είναι τύπου : www.site.gr/file/arxio.zip
<Tassos> είναι τύπο : www.site.gr/dsadasofjgiajguiaa.html
<salih-emin> ναι μπορείς
<salih-emin> πρέπει να δεις στον κώδικα του αρχειου www.site.gr/dsadasofjgiajguiaa.html poy είναι το λινκ για το .zip
<Tassos> και μέσω της σελίδας αυτής ενδύετε ένα παράθυρο ύστερα από κάποια δευτερόλεπτα που μου λέει αν θέλω να κατεβάσω το αρχείο
<Tassos> όλα αυτά μέσω firefox...
<Tassos> τώρα από τερματικό με τις εντολές wget & curl δεν τα καταφέρνω..  :(
<Tassos> salih-emin: ευχαριστώ.. για να δω
<Tassos> κανονικά ναι πρέπει να υπάρχει εκεί το link αλλά δε νομίζω
<Tassos> δες και εδώ τι έχω καταλάβει :
<Tassos> http://pastebin.com/ZnGp7Ttt
<salih-emin> Tassos, λυπάμε αλλα δεν μππορώ να σε βοηθήσω σε θέματα αρχείων που παραβιάζουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα στο IRC του Ubuntu :)
<Tassos> γιατί παραβιάζω πνευματικά δικαιώματα ;
<Tassos> στο http://www.subs4free.com/ θέλω.. που είναι έτσι και αλλιώς δωρεάν..
<tret> tasos giati den ta stelneis ston server mesw ftp?
<tret> katevase ta subtitles me enan browser kai meta steile ta subtitles mesw ftp
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2656-2: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2656-2/>
<Insect> kalispera  se olous  mia erotitsi thelo na kano  thelo na valo kali linux gia main os aksizi?
<tret> aksizei an den paizeis games
<tret> aksizei an den xrhsimopoieis agnwsta programmata pou den yparxoun sto linux
<tret> egw apanthsa gia to linux oxi gia to kali :p
<tret> kalo einai to kali
<tret> einai fork tou debian opote exei osa programmata osa exei kai to debian
<kerato> paizei na mi se diavase
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-16
<tret> egw xrhsimopoiw debian
<tret> i like ubuntu fedora archlinux
<tret> all three bsds
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-18
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-19
<RealPanV> Kalhspera!
<RealPanV> tha hthela voitheia
<RealPanV> I need a laptop which can run Ubuntu, has 4GB Ram and 250+ GB, and can run games like Steam Games (e.x. Garry's Mod) or Minecraft. I need it to be cheap like, 250- € Nai eixa thn erwthsh sto copy paste opote..
<bilakos10> psakse sto skroutz, minecraft kai me intergraded graphics mia xara tha paizei
<bilakos10> sigoura tha zoristei me to unity twn ubuntu omws
<tret> pleon oi intergrated gpus einai high performance
<tret> opote den tha exei provlhma
<tret> opote den tha exei provlhma me to unity
<tret> to garrys mod den 3erw an tha trexei
<tret> garry
<tret> garry's mod has high graphics
<PanV> To Minecraft kai to gmod
<PanV> mou trexei mia xara sto desktop mou
<PanV> 30-60 fps
<tret> to garry's mod ama pareis fthno laptop mporei na mhn trexei
<tret> mporei kai na trexei den 3erw sigoura
<tret> i am just warning you
<tret> garry's mod me 1.8ghz cpu dyskola na trexei
<tret> des sto e-shop kai sto skroutz kai dialle3e ena
<PanV> skroutz epsaxna
<PanV> Omws alla akriba kai kala alla GARBAGE
<PanV> Ena Chrome Notebook kalo einai? mporw na to allaksw? (lenovo)
<PanV> *tou allaksw to OS?
<tret> egw feugw
<tret> rwta tous allous
<bilakos10> PanV, oti kai na pareis me 250E garbage tha einai
<PanV> 300?
<PanV> G*w ta capital controls..
<homer4> #python
<xeirwn> geia sas paides
<talos-mintgr> ave
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-18
<eugenios> kaλημερα
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα! :)
<Tassos> Παιδιά έχω ένα server machine, το οποίο έχει και 4 σκληρούς δίσκους μπροστά ( είναι RAID αν δε κάνω λάθος )
<Tassos> πως μπορώ να τους χρησιμοποιήσω ;
<Tassos> Πως μπορώ να φτιάξω το RAID στον υπολογιστή αυτό ;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-19
<eugenios__> kaλο μεσημερι
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-21
<geotso> γεια σας!
<geotso> χρειαζομαι λίγη βοήθεια
<geotso> εχω ubuntu 14.04 σε laptop και θα ηθελα να βάλω και δεύτερο λειτουργικό σύστημα. Έχω, όμως, μονο ενα σκληρό δισκο, τι  μπορώ να κάνω?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-22
<eugenios> kaλο μεσημερι
<kixem> .
<kixem> μπορει καποιος να μου κανει ping στην ipv6 διεύθυνση;
<Junka> κανε μονος σου
<kixem> το θεμα ειναι αν γινεται απο έξω. νομιζω ο οτε τα μπλοκαρει
<Junka> υπαρχουν αναλογες υπηρεσιες online, ψαξε
<Junka> μονο ο οτε παρεχει ipv6?
<kixem> αφου τωρα εχω οτε..
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-23
<MMan> Kalispera
<MMan> Den exw sundesi gi auto 8a eimai suntomos,,, euxomai ta kalutera se olous! Oi prospa8eies mou opws kai sto parel8on alwste 8a einai sto kuklo tou eleu8erou logismikou!
<MMan> Meta apo tosa xronia skliris douleias olwn epitelous blepoume apotelesmata. Auto omws den einai para mono i arxi, exoume polu dromo mprosta mas. Kalli sunexeia kuries kai kurioi!
#ubuntu-gr 2018-07-16
<chris___> Χαίρετε , κανείς εδώ ;
#ubuntu-gr 2018-07-18
<wblackstone> hey
<wblackstone> offer to work on kernel source code translation
#ubuntu-gr 2018-07-20
<Tas-sos> Χαρείται παιδιά! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-07-19
<stdedos> Καλησπέρα! Υπάρχει consensus για το πώς μεταφράζουμε το "toggle"? Δε μπορώ να βρω κάτι εδώ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GreekTeam/Translations
